# Shark Attack!!



## shaz (Sep 23, 2006)

Help. I need tips on looking like the victim of a shark attack. I am going to be the Little Mermaid after being mauled by a shark. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## DorkQuixote (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL!!! Love the idea! I don't know what kind of thing you'd like to do as far as blood and gore... But you should certainly do the big over-exaggerated bite marks. Sharks loose teeth at a very alarming rate so you could even have some sticking out of your arms... (Done with a bit of makeup) and maybe even a shark attack given bad hair day. Might be fun to have a few clumps missing here or there... 

Be sure to post some pictures of the final product! Can't wait to see it!

~Dork Quixote


----------

